# Alsamixer error



## chessmaster (Sep 22, 2013)

```
ALSA lib simple_none.c:1551: (simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Capture Volume',0,0,0) appears twice or more cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
```

I'm having problems with alsamixer. I have my sound enabled following the man page. But can't correctly diagnose this problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## freesbies (Oct 9, 2013)

FreeBSD doesn't support ALSA driver or ALSA mixer.
Just add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
mixer_enable="YES"
```

Or install rexima, an alternative ALSA mixer for FreeBSD.

```
cd /usr/ports/audio/rexima && make install clean
```


----------

